# Peaky chicken



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

One of my chooks has been refusing to go back into the house at night for a few weeks now.  I initially didn't worry because it's been so warm (so thought that was the reason) but now it's getting much colder I am worried (I am lifting her in the coop each night) She feels OK (maybe a bit thin around her breast bone and I think she's still laying) despite access to lots of food.  I have put some NAF tonic in her water.  I think I will worm her again to be on the safe side.  She looks generally peaky and seems a bit unsteady on her feet (this could be the reason she won't go up the ladder to bed ??) Ideas or am I doing everything I can ???? I think she's 2 or 3 years old and is a chestnut ranger. I've only had chickens for a year so still learning !!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 October 2016)

when was she last wormed? if she feels a bit light then that could be it. is she in moult or has she been? I've a couple that wont roost when pin feathers are coming through. sometimes though, they are just a mystery-had a perfectly healthy looking, lively cock fall off his perch in his sleep last week. check for lice and mites too-Johnsons do a mite permethrin spray that works well on chooks and its only a couple of quid.

when they are moulting I give them a bit extra protein such as meal worms or peas to help them. as far as tonics go I like Oregostim and so do the birds-might be worth a try.


----------



## JillA (3 October 2016)

I had one like that - dusted with diatomaceous earth for mites and she was as right as rain within a week. I think I am right in saying (MoC??) that mites suck blood so like fleas on dogs make them anaemic. And a tip from a friend - a raw egg is a good tonic, and no, it doesn't start them eating their own eggs.


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

Thank you both for your replies. I can't see any mites.  Checked under perches in coop and under her arm pits.  I put diatomaceous earth in their dust bath and Nettex ground sanitizer in their run.  I clean their coop with poultry guard after washing it.  I also give them poultry spice in their food.  Feel like I'm really trying to be a good chicken Mum but she still doesn't look great. She's such a friendly girl too   I bought the pellets with flubenvet in but they hate them and just left them last time (spoilt chickens ?) so I have just bought some flubenvet powder which I can put into porridge (which they all love)  The lady I got them from just used Verm-X but was told this is just to promote healthy gut environment - but I still use this once per month.  I wormed them about 2-3 months ago but just about to do them again now (hence buying the powder).  She is moulting a bit - little white bits where feathers have come out...... how often should I worm them ???? PS I also put cider vinegar in their water....


----------



## Nettle123 (3 October 2016)

Whenever I have had hens reluctant to go to bed it has always been due to redmite. My Sister had a problem with one of her girls last week and we did  bit of investigating. No immediate signs of mite but when we started to take the pen apart it was infested. The poor hen had been the first in at night so was being the most attacked.

We decided to burn the pen as she was moving house otherwise we would have creosoted it and left it for a few weeks. The hen is much brighter already. Mealworms perk them up when they are a bit out of condition.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 October 2016)

when you worm with the pellets, restrict them for seven days-ie no treats, no free-ranging-they will eat them if there's nothing else. there are other sorts of mites that can cause them problems that aren't red mite fwiw.

I wouldnt bother with ACV. Nettex ground sanitizer smells nice but wont sanitise anything (if you want something proven and that also neutralises smells then use Stalosan F). You're using bark? are there any signs of respiratory distress? 

don't feel bad, it could just be one of those things. ime hybrids like rangers are not bred for longevity-the odd one lives a long life but they are mostly dead by 3. I gave up on them and concentrated on heritage breeds-some of them at 6 are still going strong.


----------



## Wimbles (3 October 2016)

If she is not roosting in the coop at night I would definitely suspect red mites which are blood sucking and will cause loss of condition, anaemia and sometimes death .  They do not live on the birds, just feed on their blood when they roost at night.  We had one coop that was riddled, tried everything but the only thing that got rid of them was Ficam W but be careful if you do use it as it's pretty nasty stuff!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 October 2016)

Wimbles said:



			If she is not roosting in the coop at night I would definitely suspect red mites which are blood sucking and will cause loss of condition, anaemia and sometimes death .
		
Click to expand...

well, yes they can but it would be an obvious infestation in that case. I creosote everything yearly, much easier than all the other options ime.


----------



## Wimbles (3 October 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			well, yes they can but it would be an obvious infestation in that case. I creosote everything yearly, much easier than all the other options ime.
		
Click to expand...

You would think so but as I've been out of action I asked my OH to check for mites in one of his coops with reluctant to roost chooks, he assured me there were none.  I finally got up at the weekend and there were loads.  He's had chickens longer than me but it could be down to "Man Looking"!


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

I have an Omlet eglu (made of plastic) and I take it apart every weekend and wash it out completely and I really cannot see mites - or are they so tiny I'm missing them ????? I cannot see any on my chooks either.  The others are roosting fine, just Isabella isn't 

Mother of Chickens - what's AVC ? DO you mean the cider vinegar ?  Sorry if I'm being dim. No signs of respiratory problems.

Yes they are on bark chips.  I buy the kids play grade variety so they have less nasties on them.  (The Nettex sanitiser does seem to dry up their poop if nothing else)

Gosh hope she's not nearing the end.  I love her to bits.  Think I will check again for mites and then start worming programme tomorrow morning for 7 days.


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

PS. What do you mean heritage breeds ? Pure breeds ? We have 3 lavender araucanas.  There are so lovely !!


----------



## JillA (3 October 2016)

I find newspaper the best bedding if there is any risk of mites, with chopped rape straw (and DE) in the nest boxes. Newspaper is easy to remove and burn when it is soiled and I have a continuous supply from neighbours! Doesn't seem to harbour mites or other parasites either, like I would think bark chips could do. Put some DE in there to destroy any free ranging mites and enable the girls to get it in their feathers?


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

JillA said:



			I find newspaper the best bedding if there is any risk of mites, with chopped rape straw (and DE) in the nest boxes. Newspaper is easy to remove and burn when it is soiled and I have a continuous supply from neighbours! Doesn't seem to harbour mites or other parasites either, like I would think bark chips could do. Put some DE in there to destroy any free ranging mites and enable the girls to get it in their feathers?
		
Click to expand...

The bark is in their run.  In the next box, they have straw with newspaper underneath, but I only disinfected it and changed it all on Saturday.  What is DE ???  Thank you


----------



## Nettle123 (3 October 2016)

Actually if they are in an eglu there shouldn't be a mite problem. I bed in newspaper and lots of diatomous earth and never have a problem. I burn the bedding every week. Hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## JillA (3 October 2016)

Emmangel said:



			.  What is DE ???  Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Diatomaceous earth - you mentioned before you use it in their dust baths. I use it EVERYWHERE lol


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

JillA said:



			Diatomaceous earth - you mentioned before you use it in their dust baths. I use it EVERYWHERE lol
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, thanks I get it now.  Just unfamiliar with the abbreviation. Thank you


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

Nettle123 said:



			Actually if they are in an eglu there shouldn't be a mite problem. I bed in newspaper and lots of diatomous earth and never have a problem. I burn the bedding every week. Hope you get to the bottom of it.
		
Click to expand...

I've never found mites and I keep looking........ it's hard keeping chickens when you're still learning !! So much to learn (like with everything) ! Thank you


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

This is my set up and Isabella is the ginger lady.... excuse the other small coop which I've just taken out (used to integrate the new ladies)


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

And this is Isabella......


----------



## Clodagh (3 October 2016)

If you pick her up and feel around the lowest part of her body does she feel squishy?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 October 2016)

is her comb the normal colour?

is she breathing with her beak open?

Does her breath smell?

Is her crop normal or is it very firm/hard?

Is she walking normally or like she has something in her pants?

Is her general demeanour ok?

and, as Clodagh said, does her abdomen and vent appear normal?


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

Her comb is normal and breath doesn't smell. Looked again for mites but nothing. I felt her tummy and it feels quite warm compared to the rest of her and I think  she's a bit more 'lower to the ground' if that makes sense. She doesn't have so many feathers on her tummy. My instinct is to take her to the vets but last time I went there, without seeming rude, they did not appear to be chicken experts &#128531; Feeling useless and sad.


----------



## Emmangel (3 October 2016)

I've found a vet who specialises in birds. I'm going to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Clodagh (4 October 2016)

Chickens can get a problem where the tube that brings the eggs down from the ovaries misaligns with the tube that takes them to the outside, so eggs can drop into the abdomen instead of coming out, so when they lay the eggs just accumulate inside. You are doing the right thing taking her to the vet and I hope it is better news than you are expecting.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 October 2016)

Emmangel said:



			Her comb is normal and breath doesn't smell. Looked again for mites but nothing. I felt her tummy and it feels quite warm compared to the rest of her and I think  she's a bit more 'lower to the ground' if that makes sense. She doesn't have so many feathers on her tummy. My instinct is to take her to the vets but last time I went there, without seeming rude, they did not appear to be chicken experts &#55357;&#56851; Feeling useless and sad.
		
Click to expand...

ok, good-most vets have no clue tbh and apparently alot of small animal vets are now refusing to see them. sounds like a check up with an exotics or bird vet is the way to go, good luck


----------



## Emmangel (4 October 2016)

Thank you everyone.  I really appreciate it.  I've got an appointment for this afternoon to take Isabella to a specialist bird vet.  They're called Trinity Vets (in Maidstone), have a good reputation and even have a bird hospital.  I will let you know how we get on.  Thanks again.


----------



## Emmangel (4 October 2016)

Emmangel said:



			Thank you everyone.  I really appreciate it.  I've got an appointment for this afternoon to take Isabella to a specialist bird vet.  They're called Trinity Vets (in Maidstone), have a good reputation and even have a bird hospital.  I will let you know how we get on.  Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

Isabella has egg peritonitis &#128530;&#128530; so glad I took her. The vet drained the fluid out and she's home with antibiotics so fingers crossed.  Thank you all x


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 October 2016)

Emmangel said:



			Isabella has egg peritonitis &#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56850; so glad I took her. The vet drained the fluid out and she's home with antibiotics so fingers crossed.  Thank you all x
		
Click to expand...

ah Clodagh was right! fingers crossed for a quick recovery.


----------



## Clodagh (10 October 2016)

Any news OP?


----------



## Emmangel (10 October 2016)

Thanks for asking. We're nearing the end of the first week of antibiotics and Isabella is eating, drinking and putting herself to bed at night. Another 7 days of antiobiotics then back to vet. Fingers crossed &#128020;&#128020;


----------



## Clodagh (10 October 2016)

Sounds promising, good news indeed.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 October 2016)

kaufen said:



			I bed in newspaper and lots of diatomous earth and never have a problem. I burn the bedding every week
		
Click to expand...

it's egg peritonitis.

well done OP, hope she continues to make good progress!


----------



## Emmangel (12 October 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			it's egg peritonitis.

well done OP, hope she continues to make good progress!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, me too.  I will report back next week after we have taken her back to the vets.  Actually I know you're really great with chickens so would you mind if I asked you another question please ???

I have 3 x 16 week old Araucanas (they are nearly the same size as the others now).  I kept them in separate run (next to main run) for 3 weeks and then put them in with the other 4 girls.  I provided perches so they could escape if the others picked on them.  Now - they hardly come off the perches... I don't want them to stay up there all the time, poor things.  Any ideas ?? One of them is much braver than the other two and does have a run around sometimes..... The last lady I integrated was like this for a while too, but these are taking longer.  Thank you MotherOfChickens. PS. they all roost together in the same house now.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 October 2016)

As long as they are getting food and not being pecked I wouldnt worry-maybe provide two different feeders and drinkers if you've not already? I've three growers I've turfed out with the older hens and despite being left alone they still stay with each other and are fairly timid around the older lot-they'll be fine (although mine free range). 

I've only experience with rumpless araucana and afraid I got rid, after two years they still got hysterical whenever they saw me and I just couldnt be doing with it. I dont expect mine to be tame as such but can't be doing with needlessly flighty birds. Hope you do well with yours!


----------



## Emmangel (17 October 2016)

Hi Motherof Chickens

Thank you for your help (yet again) yes we have two feeders and drinkers.  I can now stroke all three araucanas - although one is braver than the others.

Sadly though, my Isabella passed away today.  We have been feeding her antibiotics twice per day for 10 days and she was due a check up tomorrow morning at the avian specialist.  She seemed so much better and more perky -  but on Friday had a bad day, but perked up again on Saturday.  She ate well yesterday but when my husband got home from work today, sadly she had died.  I am at my desk crying.  She was such a sweet girl and cured my husband's phobia of chickens.  RIP my best chicken Isabella.  I love you girl...


----------



## Apercrumbie (17 October 2016)

Emmangel I'm so sorry about Isabella, it's just awful losing our pets particularly when they seem to be improving. Hugs x


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 October 2016)

ahh, so sorry to hear this-what a shame. you did all that you could x


----------



## JillA (17 October 2016)

So sorry - hens have a way of endearing themselves to you, especially rescued Warrens IMO. 
I had a lavender araucuna turn up in my garden some time ago (my hens are at the yard 400 mtrs away). She spend a couple of days eating the wild bird food and then disappeared just as mysteriously, no idea where she came from or went. I'd have liked to catch her and take her to join the others.


----------



## Emmangel (18 October 2016)

Thank you everyone.  xx


----------

